# Your Dreams -- and Mine



## growinluvhandles (Jun 20, 2012)

_BBW or BHM; FFA or male FA; gay, straight or lesbian;feeding SWG; _

*AUTHOR'S NOTES*: No weight-gain erotica fan or feederism fetishist should feel left out in reading this story. In this tale, the feeder-narrator as well as the feedee could be female or male, straight, gay or lesbian. I purposely wrote this ambiguously, so readers of all stripes and types could enjoy this story however they wish to envision it. 

So this is a story for all FFAs, male FAs, BHMs or BBWs, feedees and feeders of both genders to enjoy! The only ones who might not find it to their liking are those who might find it a bit dark. If you are concerned about that, turn back now.

*******

*WARNING! *As with many of my stories, this one contains erotic weight gain, stuffing, adipose and fat love. If you don't like such things, turn back now before you get sucked into the life of a feedee in need of a loving feeder like the one narrating this story. 

Finally, have you put on a few pounds recently since starting a new relationship? Maybe this story might provide some dark insight into your situation.​
***********
*Your Dreams -- and Mine
by ~growinluvhandles*​
It is early morning, the sun not yet up, but there is some pre-dawn light at the window, casting a muted pinkness into our bedroom.

"Red in the morning, sailors take warning," I say aloud. It's going to rain today. What a great day just to stay in bed and have fun!

I watch you as you sleep. You are not the only one dreaming right now. I dream also  with my eyes wide open.

I dream of you and the changes I have planned for you.

I whisper my dreams into your ears and watch for signs of approval.

I watch your breath rise and fall inside your small belly. 

Yes, you have a little belly now, dear. Does that surprise you? Delight you? Shock you? 

Or does it disgust you? Haha.

It does not really matter how you feel about all this. You are under my control now whether you like it or not -- whether you know it or not.

And I doubt if you know it -- yet.

It's a very small belly  almost insignificant, probably not noticeable to anyone but me, and maybe to you. Are you in denial about gaining such a cute starter belly? It is just a bare bit of pudge out front of your pelvic bones, something your shirt will easily cover later.

I reach around your waist and try to gather this small bit of softness which covers what used to be rock-hard abs.

I smile at how this promising bit of softness feels. "Now, we have something to start with," I whisper into your ear.

We made love a few hours ago, and I have been lying here ever since, just admiring you. 

What a wonderful lover you are! It turns me on how you aren't quite as fit as you were when you first moved in four months ago. You huff and puff some now, losing your breath when you exert yourself very much.

I enjoy the changes taking place, how out of shape you are getting. Is that wrong of me? I suppose some might think so, but I am who I am.

I inhale the scent of our lovemaking. The smell of me is upon you, and your sweet aroma is upon me. All sweat and passion. 

And there is the smell of chocolate and baked goods and milk upon your breath. On the nightstand, I see the crumbs on a plate and an empty glass.

You don't seem to mind any more my quirkiness about wanting you to eat a little while we make love. I make you such good snacks that you are starting to enjoy eating in bed, isn't that right?

I see how your body has already changed, just a little but it is progress. 

"Every great journey begins with a single step," I say aloud to you in the stillness of the reddening light from outside. 

You may not even notice any of these changes yet, but I do. Or perhaps you do notice and have not mentioned anything to me. 

Perhaps you will notice later this morning when you detect a certain tightness of your favorite jeans as you put them on. You will think nothing of it, of course. Or you might think, "I just need to get to the gym a bit more." 

Like that's going to happen with me around.

You will not be aware that I am conspiring to make your hot sexy body grow fat and burst right out of those jeans, the zipper failing, the stretched seams giving way.

I stroke and lightly rub your arms and your legs as you are snoring lightly. Your arms and legs are not any bigger, but they are definitely much softer. 

They are preparing themselves for the thickening to come. Your thighs used to be so muscular from biking and rockclimbing, but now they are turning into mushy adipose.

How much have you gained so far? I wonder. Seven pounds? Nine maybe, surely not ten yet? It makes me hot to ponder how much. I smile as I become aroused. 

I feel my smile widen as I imagine you piling on dozens of pounds, hundreds of pounds even. I cannot help where my thoughts travel, and I chuckle aloud at how strange I feel.

You have no idea that I have been secretly changing your shape, your weight -- changing your hardness into softness. And I have been working hard to change your fitness into unfitness, as your slender strong body is slowly being replaced by a nice beautiful flabby round body.

You would never understand all this, but I am a what is called a feeder -- one who enjoys fattening lovers up. I enjoy it so much seeing you soften. It makes me tingle as I conjure up how big I will make you.

All my former lovers grew quite large. I remember your eyes nearly popped out of their sockets that time when you accidentally saw a photo of me with my last lover. The photo fell out of my purse when I was looking for something.

You were probably wondering what I was doing with such an obese fatty. I really regret letting that humongous one get away. What a grand belly for soft lovemaking! I had it all.

And then, gone, gone, gone. Said I was too controlling! Hah, I meanm really, can you imagine! Me, controlling?

I didn't mean for you to see that photo at all. You should not glimpse into your future. What is to be should be a wonderful surprise.

This is all a lot more fun when it just happens without your knowledge. More of a surprise that way! I know you like surprises, like when I surprised you on your birthday with that huge cake and all that ice cream.

This feeder thing, this strange desire of mine, it is not something I can control. It is just the way I am.

"And you love me the way I am, don't you?" I whisper in your ear. Your lips open slightly, and you smile in your sleep.

I don't need to talk with you about all this. You really don't want to know that I am fattening you up, I can tell. 

And yet I love you in all ways. I just want to serve you and spoil you, to do everything for you. What more could a lover want? 

And what I want in return is to make you so gloriously fat!

Think back, and you will see the clues of my special love for you -- all those meals I have cooked, the size of those meals and how fattening they are. And what about those calorie-laden snacks I leave about for you to consume mindlessly as we watch sports on television?

Think about all times you have started for the gym and I would pout. Or I would pull you toward bed or the kitchen. 

I always have to convince you to stay with me. "Our time is so precious," I say. "Don't leave me to go to the gym. You can go there later."

But later never comes, does it?

You don't have a clue what is happening.

Think about all the times I have asked you to drive instead of walk or bike. When was the last time you even took a bike ride, hmmmmm? 

I am going to put your bike on Ebay next week. I plan to use the money for some new cookware for my kitchen.

"You won't mind, will you?" I ask your sleeping body in the morning coolness.

Think a little about our lovemaking. I am taking more control in the bedroom, slowly but surely. Each evening, I make you do a little less of the effort. 

"Each day, sex gets a little easier for you, doesn't it, my love?" I chuckle as you sleep. Soon, you will only have to lie there and stuff your face while I bring us both to massively intense pleasures.

You have no idea what I have been up to, have you?

Think about all the breakfasts in bed I have served you, all the late-night snacking I encouraged, the restaurants and what I order for you to eat, the fast food, all the dishes of ice cream, homemade cakes and cookies, all the lasagna you have eaten, plate after plate after plate.

If you thought of what all is happening, you would know what is going on.

I'm just glad you aren't all that good at connecting the dots and figuring things out. Especially when your libido and appetite get such a great workout all the time!

And oh, the dreams I have for your future! You have no idea!

I dream of next Thanksgiving, visiting your parents and them remarking on how much weight you have put on. 

Your dad will look a little worried about you. Your mom will eye me suspiciously, trying not to look at the size of your potbelly. And at the table, your siblings and their lovers will all comment on your uncontrollable appetite as perhaps being the cause for your new shape and size.

I dream of a few years from now, you running into some of your old high school and college loves. They scarcely recognize you beneath all the flab I have piled on you. 

Large love handles, a widened bottom, thick thighs, a huge gut, double chin, round soft arms, chubby cheeks, these all mask and cover the slim fit lover they once knew so well. 

Your former lovers look at you in shock, not knowing what to say really. I stand beside you smiling proudly, holding you around your bulky waist with one arm as I pat your huge belly with the other.

Oh my. What inspiring dreams I have!

"What do you dream of, I wonder?" I whisper into your ear and watch you flinch.

In less than two seconds, you grimace a little at my words. Suddenly, you shake and startle awake. Your eyes flutter open, filled with fear.

"There, there." I rub your shoulders softly. "Did you have a nightmare?"

"Yes," you say. "It was so strange, but it felt so real. I dreamed I had grown so fat that I could no longer fit in our bed." 

You shiver as you tell me this.

"You fat?" I laugh. "Like that could ever happen."

"It was horrible, so scary," you say, nearly breaking into a sweat.

"Oh, my poor baby," I coo, soothing you with words and the touch of my hand against the side of your face. "That nightmare must have been --" 

I pause a second, then add, "very scary. But don't worry. I can't imagine you ever getting fat." 

I smile a big toothy smile at you.

You seem reassured now. You nod your head, and after a few more seconds, your body stops shivering.

"Well, let me get up out of bed, and I'll bring you the paper. It's going to rain today. I thought we could spend the day in bed, what do you think?"

You have a big grin on your face now.

"Maybe I can help you forget that nightmare," I say, winking at you flirtatiously. "But first, I'll fix you a nice breakfast in bed while you read. I'll bet you are hungry after such a stellar performance last night, lover."

I lean over and kiss you atop your head.

Before you can say anything, I am out the door to retrieve the daily paper.

And I am deep in thought: "What should I fix, bacon or sausage, pancakes or French toast? Maybe I'll try that new cheesecake recipe today. I wonder if I have some cheese to make some fried mac and cheese for lunch." 

I feel a smile growing upon my lips as I plan out our day together.


----------



## otherland78 (Sep 30, 2012)

oh no post ??? 

this was so lovely i dream of meeting such a girl but i guess they only exist in such nice stories of yours ^^

i hope you continue that sexy piece of virtual paper ? ;-)

pleease ;-)


----------



## growinluvhandles (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for your kind words, otherland78! You are someone I prize as a reader.

We all dream of the day when we find that "perfect" love....


----------



## otherland78 (May 2, 2013)

such a perfet story ;-) always love to read it again


----------

